# [Test] Nvidia 3D Vision



## Bucklew (5. Juni 2009)

Durch einen glücklichen Zufall kann ich für ein Wochenende (evtl auch später mehr, aber erstmal ein WE) ein 3D Vision Kit inkl. Samsung 120Hz Monitor testen.

Aktuell installier ich gerade Vista (bin halt noch nen alter XP-Verwöhnter ), aber hier schonmal ein paar erste Eindrücke und Bilder vom auspacken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Monitor und 3D Vision Kit. Endlich mal eine vernünftige, kompakte LCD-Verpackung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verpackungsinhalt Monitor. Leider nur ein DVI-Eingang und keine Höhenverstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größenvergleich mit einem 24" Monitor. Doch etwas klein....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhalt des Kits. Brille mit zusätzlichen Nasenstücken, Putztuch und Aufbewahrungsbeutel, Emitter, Anschlußkabel (2x mini USB und für spezielle LCD-TVs HDMI+Synckabel) sowie Anleitung/CD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille mit Putztuch und Beutel. Macht einen wesentlich besseren Eindruck als die doch arg billig wirkenden alten 3D-Brillen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Brille mit Kabelzubehör, Emitter, Nasenstücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Emitter angeschlossen und noch kein Treiber installiert (rote Lampe).

Mehr folgt hier bald


----------



## Bucklew (5. Juni 2009)

So, nachdem Vista natürlich wie immer gezickt hat (wie es Windows eben immer tut ), konnte ich dann doch nach 2 Stunden warten wegen blöden Updates das ganze starten.

Zunächst mal sind die Treiber getrennt. Man braucht einen aktuellen GeForcetreiber (185.85) und den dazu passenden Stereotreiber. Mit dem neuen 186.06 konnte man das Stereo leider nicht installieren - schade. Direkt nach der Installation startet schon ein Wizard und prüft nach, ob Stereo auch wirklich richtig funktioniert.

Den guten Rat auf dem Emitter ERST die software zu installieren und ihn DANN erst einzustecken sollte man beherzigen, so war ich mal wieder zu eigensinnig und durfte den Treiber manuell nachinstallieren 

Den Monitor hab ich inzwischen auch im 2D-Modus auf die 120Hz gestellt, so spart man sich den Modechange beim Start eines Spieles.

Also dann mal flugs das erste Spiel gestartet (CS:S) und ich fragte mich, warum es plötzlich so dunkel wurde. Klar, durch das Shuttern sinkt natürlich die Helligkeit des Displays und der Umgebung um die Hälfte ab. Das merkt man natürlich sofort. Beim spielen war der erste Gedanke erstmal "Hä? Wieso schaut das so hässlich aus?". Nach 10 Sekunden fing man dann an den Tiefeneffekt langsam wahr zu nehmen, nach wenigen Minuten fing es an dann richtig zu wirken und ich kann nur sagen: Genial. Das HUD wirkt im Vordergrund zu schweben, dahinter kommt die Waffe und erst dann beginnt die Map und die geht in die Tiefe. Einfach geil, auch wenn es das zielen etwas erschwert (ist halt ungewohnt) 

Danach habe ich noch ne Runde Left4Dead und Burnout gespielt. Auch hier brauchte es ein paar Sekunden Eingewöhnung, allerdings nicht solange (scheint also reine Gewöhnungssache zu sein) und auch dann war der Effekt einfach genial. Man hat wirklich das Gefühl in den Monitor zu schauen, die Tiefenwirkung ist um Klassen besser als im 2D.

Beim ersten Starten eines Spieles erscheint erstmal eine Einblendung mit Bewertung des 3D-Effektes und einigen Tipps, was man in den Optionen einstellen sollte (bei Source z.B. Deaktivierung von HDR). Lässt sich per Tastaturbefehl abschalten. Selbst das nur als "Fair" bewertete Source hatte allerdings eine super Tiefenwirkung.

Per Tastaturbefehl und auch per Scrollrad am Emitter kann man die Tiefenwirkung einstellen. Ich hab bisher immer nur das Minimum genommen, bei mehr wirkt das resultierende Bild verschwommen und nicht mehr 3D-mäßig. Evtl. rächt sich hier der größere Abstand Auge-Shutterbrille durch die darunter getragene normale Brille (bin halt ne Blindschleiche ohne und selbst die 2m zum Bildschirm sind mir zuviel ).

Screenshots hab ich nciht wirklich mehr (lohnt sich ja auch nicht, sieht eh nur merkwürdig aus). Morgen werde ich noch ein paar Spiele testen z.B. BF2, darauf bin ich wirklich gespannt, wie solch ein schon sehr stimmungsvolles Spiel vom 3d-effekt profitiert. Dead Space sollte ich auch mal testen, aber lieber nicht im Dunkeln 

Also: Mehr gibbet Morgen.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Juni 2009)

Und weiter im Text 

Beim ersten Spielen heute morgen gemerkt, dass die Gewöhnung an den 3D Effekt viel schneller geht. Jetzt hatte ich quasi sofort mit dem Starten des Spielens den vollen "Durchblick". Nach ner Runde CS:S zum Einstieg, die in 3D RICHTIG laune macht, hab ich dann mal BF2 probiert.

In BF2 blendet die 3D Vision Software ein zusätzliches 3D-Crosshair ein, man hat also den Eindruck das Crosshair schwebt vor dem Monitor, das normale Crosshair im Spiel wird abgeschaltet (100% Transparenz). Und beim Spielen? Einfach nur genial. Gerade durch die riesigen Maps in BF2 wird der 3D-Effekt natürlich NOCH deutlicher und besser. Und wenn dann neben einem die erste Granate hochgeht und Splitter an einem vorbeizischen - da will man sich fast ducken. 

Danach noch eines meiner letzten Lieblingsspiele: Mirrors Edge. Und auch hier kommt bei den Sprüngen zwischen den Häuserschluchten der 3D-Effekt enorm zum tragen. Die Schluchten wirken noch viel tiefer und gefährlicher, als beim normalen 2D. Auch hier blendet die Software ein 3D-Fadenkreuz ein, auch wenn man eigentlich eher selten rumballert. Wenn man dann über ein Rohr balanciert und die ganze Zeit in die Tiefe schaut ist das wirklich beklemmend....GEIL 

Zusätzlich gibt es auch einen 3D-Movieplayer für spezielle Videofilme. Also kein Hochrechnen von 2D Material sondern richtige 3D Filme. Leider hab ich vergessen den Fallschirmspringerfilm aus der Firma zu kopieren, der sah einfach nur wahnsinn aus. Eine Kette von Fallschirmspringern und durch das 3D sah es aus als würden sie aus dem Monitor hinaus und hinein fliegen. WOW! Das jetzt noch bitte mit Hollywoodfilmen, das wäre total genial 

Eine noch etwas störende/irritierende Sache: Durch den Wegfall der Helligkeit ist das G15-Display fast nicht mehr ablesbar (sehr dunkel), noch dazu ist es durch die Brille sehr ungleichmäßig beleuchtet. Der zusätzliche G15-Schriftzug oberhalb des Numblocks blinkt durch das Shuttern auch ca. alle 3 Sekunden. Nützlich ist sowas also eher nicht. Grundsätzlich kann man im Betrieb eher nicht auf einen normalen TFT schauen.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Juni 2009)

Aufgrund der Nachfragen hier mal ein paar Antworten zu den Nachfragen:

Verträglichkeit:
Ich persönlich habe weder Probleme mit Kopf- noch mit Augenschmerzen. Außer der gewissen Anpassungszeit, bis man den 3D-Effekt wirklich sieht und es nicht mehr so "verschwommen" aussieht, keine Probleme. Wobei die Anpassungszeit wie gesagt mit jeder Minute Nutzung sinkt. Hier ist der TFT, der das Bild ja dauerhaft anzeigt, im Vorteil gegenüber einem CRT.

Monitor:
Halt ein übliches TN-Panel. Die Blickwinkel sind um Klassen besser geworden. Bevor sich die Farben ändern sieht man das Bild schon nicht mehr. Die Bildschärfe ist auch im 3D-120Hz-Modus super, absolut keine Probleme. Kontrast ist ähnlich wie bei meinem 245B. Wesentlich besser ist dafür die Helligkeit (wird wie gesagt durch die aktive Brille vieles geschluckt, daher ist das Teil DEUTLICH heller als ein normaler TFT). 

Schade ist, dass es nicht mehr Auswahl gibt und vorallem keinen 24/26"


----------



## Bucklew (5. Juni 2009)

Mit leider etwas Verspätung (blöde Uni) ein Endfazit:

Geniale Technik! Sowohl was den 3D-Effekt als auch was es den drumherum angeht (Treibersupport, Bedienung etc.), gibt es nichts zu meckern. Es funktioniert einfach und das auch noch komplett reibungslos. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt was anderes erwartet, wesentlich mehr Kinderkrankheiten.

Nachteile:
- quasi keine Monitorauswahl
- Performanceeinbruch
- Preis

Und vielleicht nicht zu vergessen: Man kommt sich doch ein bisschen komisch vor mit sonner Brille vorm monitor zu hocken 

Würde ich mir so ein Set kaufen? Jein. Ja, im Grunde schon, aber nein, nicht für den Preis. Leider, eigentlich ist es ein sehr interessantes Konzept. Aber der Monitor ist aufgrund der doch sehr mageren Ausstattung (nur 22" und nur 1xDVI als Eingang, sonst nix) leider ein No-go. Aktuell würde ich gern einen zweiten 24" oder gar 26" Monitor haben. Gäbe es ein 120Hz Modell für einen fairen Aufpreis (ich sag mal so ca. 100€ mehr), wäre es durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Aber für den Komplettpreis, also beim Austausch des Monitors doch etwas zu teuer. Die Brille liegt inzwischen bei unter 140€, das klingt nach einem fairen Preis. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Monitorhersteller nachziehen und mehr 120Hz-Modelle anbieten. Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch einiges tun wird in Zukunft.


----------



## Bucklew (5. Juni 2009)

Platzhalter #5


----------



## P4D (5. Juni 2009)

Cool, bin schon gespannt. Ich habe das Ding schon auf der Cebit sehen können, aber nur im Plexi Kasten .


----------



## Player007 (5. Juni 2009)

Konnte das Ding auf der Cebit testen, es war wirklich überwältigend.
Habe kurz Burnout zocken können, da kam dann ein Auto, welches ich gecrasht habe, dabei flogen einem selber viele Teile und Funken ums Gesicht.


----------



## lows (5. Juni 2009)

wow echt cool damit crysis 2 spielen ist bestimmt geil


----------



## Bucklew (5. Juni 2009)

Erste Erfahrungen hinzugefügt


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Juni 2009)

Cooler Test aber ich habe die auch mal ausprobiert ist nicht schlecht aber ich würde es mir nicht kaufen. Vielleicht wenn man kein besonderen Monitor braucht aber über 400€ für alles zusammen auszugeben bin ich nicht bereit. Denn Test werde ich weiter verfolgen.


----------



## nVIDIA (6. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mir das Bundle für 489 Euro gekauft! (Brille + Monitor) und muss sagen absolut geil!!! Besonders die Spiele BattleForge und Empire Total War ... der Hammer!! BattleForge ist wirklich total geil... Man hat wirklich das Gefühl, dass die Figürchen leben... Die Grafik ist total geil.. es sieht aus wie kleine echte Plastikmodelle, die zum Leben erweckt wordne sind...

Resultat: Der Hammer!!!


----------



## Sash (6. Juni 2009)

hm gíbts das auch schon mit nem 24" monitor? und geht die fps rate runter im vergleich ohne den 3d kram?


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Juni 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> hm gíbts das auch schon mit nem 24" monitor? und geht die fps rate runter im vergleich ohne den 3d kram?



Ich denke schon, da ja das Bild verzerrt wird und dadurch mehrere "Welten" entstehen.


----------



## eVoX (6. Juni 2009)

Cooler Test, werde den mal weiterverfolgen, scheint mal ein richtig gutes Produkt zu sein, werde es aber nicht kaufen, da es doch noch etwas zu teuer ist.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Juni 2009)

Das würde ich zu gern mal ausprobieren. Was braucht denn der Monitor für eine spezielle Technik, dass man den dazukaufen muss?


----------



## eVoX (6. Juni 2009)

Der Monitor muss 120Hz haben.


----------



## Sash (6. Juni 2009)

120hz, gute reaktionszeit also bei dem 3ms oder so..


----------



## Bucklew (6. Juni 2009)

#2 hinzugefügt


----------



## Bergspeck (6. Juni 2009)

Habe mir das Set auch zugelegt, und kann mich den obigen Meinungen nur anschließen.

Einfach genial das Ganze, wenn man sich erst mal daran gewöhnt hat , möchte man nicht mehr zurück zur alten 2d Aufschau, selbst wenns ein 30 Zöller mit 24x AA wäre.

Spiele mit 100% Depth - unglaubliche Tiefenwirkung - mittendrin, statt nur dabei ..


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Hey,
erstmal geiler Test. Super. Ich hoffe du machst noch paar Erfahrungen in Crysis und L4D. Zahlt sich das ganze Zeug aus???Oder ist es nach ner Weile langweilig???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## nVIDIA (7. Juni 2009)

Bergspeck schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach genial das Ganze, wenn man sich erst mal daran gewöhnt hat , möchte man nicht mehr zurück zur alten 2d Aufschau, selbst wenns ein 30 Zöller mit 24x AA wäre.
> 
> Spiele mit 100% Depth - unglaubliche Tiefenwirkung - mittendrin, statt nur dabei ..


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! 



			
				Sash schrieb:
			
		

> geht die fps rate runter im vergleich ohne den 3d kram?


Auf jeden Fall! Also ich habe 3D Empire Total War gezockt (auch absolut geil! ^^) und wenn man den 3D Modus ausschaltet steigt die Fps-Rate ca. um das Doppelte! Weiß nicht ob das mit den 60/120 Hz zusammenhängt?! Also eine Leistungsstarke Graka ist auf jeden Fall ein Muss, wenn man 3D Games auf enthusiasistischer Grafik zocken will!


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit körperlicher Verträglichkeit aus?
Zumindest die alten Shutterbrillen sollen ja gerne mal für Kopfschmerzen aber so oder so immer zu rechte schnell auftretenden Ermüdungserscheinungen geführt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2009)

Jup, "Langzeittest" würde ich mich auch mal interessieren - und eine Bewertung von Bildschärfe/Kontrast/Blickwinkel (statisch und dynamisch), der mögliche Helligkeitsbereich könnte auch nochmal direkt verglichen werden.
Ich persönlich bin da immer noch extrem misstrauisch, wie die ein vollständigen Bildwechsel alle 8ms hinbekommen wollen, wärend in realen Messungen die meisten Displays Mühe haben, unter 24ms zu kommen.
(Hab schon immer auf der Cebit geschielt - aber auf den LCDs gabs nur TombRaider zu sehen, von dem ich nicht wusste, ob das Matschig-Grau nicht vielleicht normal ist und Nvidia selbst hat auf DLP vorgeführt.


P.S.:
Was haltet ihr davon, den Thread in den "Technologie"-Bereich wandern zu lassen?


----------



## Bucklew (8. Juni 2009)

Eure Frage im 3. Update hinzugefügt, wenn du den Thread verschieben willst: Nur zu.


----------



## nVIDIA (8. Juni 2009)

Ja.. Wegen der gesundheit mache ich mir auch Sorgen, aber in den ganzen Anleitungen, die dabei waren steht nichts... außer halt das Standard-Zeug .. lassen Sie nicht Ihre Kinder zu lange spielen, Epilepsie, blablabla... .. Aber ich weiß nicht.. immerhin schielt man ja mehrere Stunden auf den Bildschirm, nicht?!

Der Rest.. Bildschärfe und alles ist absolut geil... Ich wage sogar zu sagen, dass es schärfer als in 2D ist... richtig geil ... Kontrast ist halt abhängig vom Monitor, aber bis jetzt ganz okay... nur sind manche Spiele etwas dunkel, aber ist noch im Rahmen des Akzeptablen... Mann kann ja dann aber evtl den Gamma-Wert hochschrauben etc. (noch nicht probiert).

Blickwinkel ist Hose wie Jacke! Kannst von oben, von unten, rechts, links scheißegal ... bleibt immer 3D .. Kannst auch ganz weit vom Bildschirm entfernt sein... Getestet so ca. 3m vom Bildschirm entfernt, war immer noch alles 3D 

Hängt halt eben auch stark davon ab WAS ihr spielt... das ist ganz klar... Am Anfang jedes Spiels blendet nVIDIA so ein kleines Fenster ein (kann man mit Strg+Alt+Einf ausblenden). Das zeigt an wie gut die 3D Quali ist und was man ggf. grafisch ändern sollte um besseren Effekt zu erzielen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein... mit Meldungen wie "incorrect reflections" oder "self shadow render incorrectly", "light halos are 2D" kann ich irgendwie nix anfangen?! ... Was soll ich da ändern???


----------



## ich558 (8. Juni 2009)

Omg wie freue ich mich auf den Test^^
Ich habe die Brille schon ca. 30min im Saturn bei NFS: Pro Street ausprobiert und ich muss sagen da macht sogar das Spiel Spaß xD!
Kopfschmerzen o.ä. Fehlanzeige!
Bitte unbedingt Leistungseinbruch messen^^


----------



## ruf!o (8. Juni 2009)

sehr schöner test. Das ding würd ich ja auch gerne mal ausprobieren, aber bei uns im Saturn gibts sowas nicht. Die verkaufen auch immernoch die 8800gt für 250€.



Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juni 2009)

kann man das irgendwo ausprobieren?und funktioniert das ganze auch bei etwas älteren games?


----------



## ich558 (8. Juni 2009)

Also wenn du nach Passau ins Saturn kommst kannst du die Brille sogar schon auf einen 200Hz Fernseher ausprobieren!
In Google steht komischerweise nichts von
Saturn im zusammenhang mit der Brille- nur Media Markt aber den haben wir dort nicht 
Die Anwendung läuft mit allen 3D Spielen wurde mir gesagt ( also eigentlich alle oder ?!)
Als System kam ein q9550 und eine Gtx 280 zum Einsatz!


----------



## nVIDIA (8. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir hat es bis jetzt bei jedem Spiel gefunzt, aber.... Bei Runes of Magic wird es ein wenig seltsam... Der Bildschirm hat sich in zwei Hälften gteilt... die eine Hälfte war dunkler als die andere und es flackerten ganz schnell so weiße horizontale Striche durch den Bildschirm... Aber Runes of Magic hat auch so eine komische Grafik .... Aber wie gesagt bei Colin McRae DiRT sind die Schatten wiederum etwas seltsam ... Das sagt auch dieses nVIDIA Fenster "incorrect shadows" ... aber keine Ahnung was man dagegen tuen soll!? Die werden auch irgendwie so seltsam hervorgehoben...

Also nicht bei allen Spielen ist der 3D Efekt so gut ... aber dennoch wirklich genial und schön anzusehen ... Gestern habe ich auch Guitar Hero 3 ausprobiert... ist echt der Hammer! Manchmal sprühen ja so Funken von hinten.... Man denkt wirklich, dass die irgendwo hinter dem Kopf auftauchen und an einem vorbeifliegen ^^ .. echt Klasse!


----------



## ich558 (8. Juni 2009)

Und wie ist nun der Leistungssinnbruch in schnellen Spielen wie FC2 oder Crysis? Kannst du mal unterm zocken in den 3d Modus schalten? Ich möchte nämlich wissen in wie fern meine 8800gtx noch reicht.


----------



## nVIDIA (8. Juni 2009)

Das habe ich schon geschrieben  

aber weil du's bist 




			
				Sash schrieb:
			
		

> geht die fps rate runter im vergleich ohne den 3d kram?


Auf jeden Fall! Also ich habe 3D Empire Total War gezockt (auch absolut geil! ^^) und wenn man den 3D Modus ausschaltet steigt die Fps-Rate ca. um das Doppelte! Weiß nicht ob das mit den 60/120 Hz zusammenhängt?! Also eine Leistungsstarke Graka ist auf jeden Fall ein Muss, wenn man 3D Games auf enthusiasistischer Grafik zocken will! 

Auf diesem Drahtlosempfänger von der Brille ist so ein nVIDIA Knopf.. wenn du da draufdrückst ist das Spiel 3D, wenn du wieder draufdrückst ganz normal 2(1/2)D.

Edit:
Habs eben nochmal mit Dead Space ausprobiert und das ist so... Das Intro läuft ganz normal bei mir ungefähr mit 100-105 Fps. Schaltet man nun den 3D Modus ein, sinkt die Rate auf genau 60 Fps und wird konstant gehalten (wegen den 60 Hz pro Auge). Ich vermute Spiele, die die Graka nicht konstant auf 60 Fps bringen kann, wird die Fps-Rate einfach halbiert... Wenn jetzt aber euere Graka z.B. nur 30 Fps packt, dann habt ihr 15 Fps. Dann fängt das Spiel an zu ruckeln! In diesem Fall einfach die Grafik runterschrauben...


----------



## ich558 (9. Juni 2009)

Auf das Edit habe ich gewartet xD
Also wenn ich FC2 mit Ultra High zocke und 40fps dabei rauskommen habe ich im 3d Modus nur noch um 20 bei crysis nur noch 8! Omg dann muss ich wohl noch etwas warten bis meine HW aufgefrischt wird^^


----------



## Dominik20 (9. Juni 2009)

Habe mir das Set Freitags gekauft, und Montags wieder umgetauscht.
War überhaupt nicht zufrieden, da ich bei einer 3D Schärfe von 15-100% häufig Bilder doppelt gesehen habe, was wirklich sehr nervig war.
Wenn ich den 3D Effekt runter gedreht hatte waren die doppelten Bilder zwar weg, doch vom 3d Effekt blieb auch nicht mehr viel übrig.


Zudem empfand ich das Spielen mit der 3D Brille als sehr anstrengend und ich bekam schnell Kopfschmerzen.

Zusammen fassend kann ich sagen:
Der 3D Effekt ist ganz nett, jedoch auf keinen Fall 500€ wert.
Es ist ein nettes Gimmick aber ich fand es auf Dauer eher nervig und der Hardware Hunger war auch jenseits von gut und böse.
Habe mir von dem Geld lieber einen guten 24" Full HD Monitor gekauft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

nVIDIA schrieb:


> Edit:
> Habs eben nochmal mit Dead Space ausprobiert und das ist so... Das Intro läuft ganz normal bei mir ungefähr mit 100-105 Fps. Schaltet man nun den 3D Modus ein, sinkt die Rate auf genau 60 Fps und wird konstant gehalten (wegen den 60 Hz pro Auge). Ich vermute Spiele, die die Graka nicht konstant auf 60 Fps bringen kann, wird die Fps-Rate einfach halbiert... Wenn jetzt aber euere Graka z.B. nur 30 Fps packt, dann habt ihr 15 Fps. Dann fängt das Spiel an zu ruckeln! In diesem Fall einfach die Grafik runterschrauben...



Natürlich muss für 3D n Vsync aktiv sein, schließlich muss die Bildausgabe ja mit der Brille koordiniert sein


----------



## nVIDIA (10. Juni 2009)

Ja das ist ja kein VSync ... Aber funktioniert sehr ähnlich! Ich habe kein VSync an, weil keine Graka der Welt schafft Crysis Warhead oder Far Cry 2 auf 60 Fps konstant zu halten.. und dann muss man mit Bildrissen rechnen.

Bei 3D Vision gibt es keine Bildrisse, aber wird die Fps Rate ZU niedrig fängt das Spiel natürlich an zu ruckeln.

Zu Dominik20:
Ich habe mir das 3D Bundle bei Alternate gekauft (wohne in der Nähe). Und habe mir vorher natürlich auch die Bewertungen durchgelesen. Da gab es einen der fast genau das gleiche schrieb wie Dominik20 und ein anderer Benutzer hat folgendes darauf geantwortet.



			
				perlentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bewertung von easy kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe mir ebenfalls das Bundle von Alternate geholt und die 3-D Effekte sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben! Der beschriebene "Doppelefekt" tritt nur bei falscher Einstellung auf. Man hat die Möglichkeit, den 3-D Effekt zu variieren. Da sich das Auge an diesen Effekt erst gewöhnen muss, sollte man zunächst nur eine geringe Einstellung benutzen. Aber steht auch gut im Treiber erklärt. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Ich habe WoW damit getestet und man bekommt das Gefühl, als könnte man die Figuren richtig anfassen. Unglaublich! Endlich eine 3-D Technik die funktioniert und in Farbe! Die Installation selbst geht einfach von der Hand und die Brille macht sich selbst nach mehreren Stunden tragen nicht bemerkbar. Vorgestern war ich noch im Kino, wo ein 3-D Film gezeigt wurde. Der Effekt am PC ist eindeutig besser und intensiver. Verantwortlich ist vermutlich die perfekte Kanaltrennung (laut der Zeitschrift c't). Ich rate jedem, der mit dem Gedanken auf eine Umstellung auf 3-D spielt, sich das in aller Ruhe anzusehen und so Kommentare wie zuvor getrost zu vergessen.



Und dem kann ich mich natürlich nur anschließen!


----------



## Bucklew (14. Juni 2009)

Mit etwas Verzögerung das Endfazit hinzugefügt


----------



## Kenneth (15. Juni 2009)

@Bucklew
Cooles User Review. Also egtl das erste was i auf Deutsch lese 

Seit neusten (ging bis vor kurzem mit dem Vista treiber seit über nem Jahr generell nicht) kann man auch STRG+F5 und STRG+F6 benutzen zum einstellen des Tiefeneffektes zwischen vorderer und hinterer Objekte. Sonst ging seit nem Jahr nur STRG+F3/F4 um pauschal den Stereoeffekt einzustellen. Muss aber im Controlpannel / Stereoskopische 3D funktion einrichten / Tastenkombination festlegen... und dann... seht da schon  freigeschaltet werden. Im Spiel dann bis zu >5sek STRG + F5/F6 drücken zum einstellen. es erscheint da kein Balken wie bei STRG + F3/F4 Da bekommt man je nach verkraften der Augen noch mal ne ordentliche Schippe 3D effekt rauf


----------



## Bucklew (15. Juni 2009)

Kenneth schrieb:


> Seit neusten (ging bis vor kurzem mit dem Vista treiber seit über nem Jahr generell nicht) kann man auch STRG+F5 und STRG+F6 benutzen zum einstellen des Tiefeneffektes zwischen vorderer und hinterer Objekte.


Oh, danke, werd ich nächstes mal testen


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal die Brille mit einem 120Hz Moni, testen. ^^ Naja noch 1-2 Jahre, dann wird das erst richtig los gehen und die Preise purzeln. Ist halt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen, mit 3D am PC und im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Jami (24. Juni 2009)

lows schrieb:


> wow echt cool damit crysis 2 spielen ist bestimmt geil


Wohl eher nicht, bei den warscheinlichen Hardwareanforderungen + 3D-Effekt-Ressourcenhalbierung.



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, da ja das Bild verzerrt wird und dadurch mehrere "Welten" entstehen.



Doppelt berechnet  Also ist die Framerate meistensetwa halbiert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab schon immer auf der Cebit geschielt - aber auf den LCDs gabs nur TombRaider zu sehen, von dem ich nicht wusste, ob das Matschig-Grau nicht vielleicht normal ist und Nvidia selbst hat auf DLP vorgeführt.


 Hab ich auch gesehen, und ja TR-ist so matschig 


nVIDIA schrieb:


> Ja.. Wegen der gesundheit mache ich mir auch Sorgen, immerhin schielt man ja mehrere Stunden auf den Bildschirm, nicht?!


Tut man nur, wenn man den Blick auf Objekte fixiert, die aus dem Bildschrim rausgucken. Sonst guckst du eigentlich eher "durch den Bildschrim durch", was die Augen glaubich mehr entspannt als normal.


MetallSimon schrieb:


> kann man das irgendwo ausprobieren?und funktioniert das ganze auch bei etwas älteren games?


Guckst du hier


----------



## Kenneth (24. Juni 2009)

Ja Frameraten gehen schon runter. Aber 3D mit weniger details ist viel besser als ohne 3D mit Kantenglättung der Sonnenstrahlen zum x² die hinter dem Baum eh nicht zu sehen sind  Das Detail "3D" ist um längen besser.

Ich hab noch keinen mitbekommen der schlechter gucken kann. Und in Englishen Foren tümmeln sich schon etliche Jahre User rum. Klar, wenns drückt auf den Augen (merkt man sofort) den effekt ein wenig runter schrauben. Ist aber genauso schädlich wie Handystrahlen


----------



## Imm0666 (1. Oktober 2009)

Servus,



auch wenn der post schon etwas älter ist vielleicht mir ja jemand helfen:

Ich hab mir auch so eine Brille plus den Samsung 2233 und eine 9800 GX2.

Da ich gerne den HDMI Anschluss der Graka benutzen möchte nun meine Frage:

*Was genau ist das für ein 3d sync Kabel *was in den ersten boxen noch dabei war, bei mir leider nicht mehr (Einaufkleber über dem alten Inhalt sagt dies auch das das Kabel nun nicht mehr dabei ist.

Zusehen im ersten Post, sechstes Bild von oben, ganz links außen

Den Support von NVidia kann ich nicht erreichen, und sonst finde ich auch leider nichts über das Kabel.

Besten Dank! 
GreeTz, Imm0


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

Imm0666 schrieb:


> Da ich gerne den HDMI Anschluss der Graka benutzen möchte nun meine Frage:


Das wird nicht gehen, da du eine Duallink-Verbindung brauchst, das kann aber nur über den DVI erfolgen. Eine normale Singlelink Verbindung wie über HDMI hat nicht genug Bandbreite 



Imm0666 schrieb:


> *Was genau ist das für ein 3d sync Kabel *was in den ersten boxen noch dabei war, bei mir leider nicht mehr (Einaufkleber über dem alten Inhalt sagt dies auch das das Kabel nun nicht mehr dabei ist.


Das ist ein Verbindungskabel nach dem alten VESA-Standard:

VESA miniDIN-3 connector for shutterglasses

Benötigt man allerdings nur, wenn man das Stereobild über z.B. ein TV laufen lässt, dass den Sync selbst erzeugt (machen auch manche Stereobeamer so). Wenn du es am PC mit dem normalen Samsung-Monitor benutzt, reicht die USB-Verbindung.


----------



## Imm0666 (1. Oktober 2009)

Es funktioniert ja schon nur nicht mit der 3D-Brille, da kommt die Meldung im Spiel, das ich eben dieses ominöse Kabel brauche. Ein Bild habe ich, HDMI auf DVI angeschlossen, funktioniert einwandfrei, nur eben nicht wenn ich ein Spiel in 3d spielen will. Ich brauch dazu nur noch das sync-Kabel, damit es geht, so habe ich die Fehlermeldung zumindest verstanden. Ich mach heute Abend mal einen Screenshot und stell ihn hier rein, ihr wisst da vielleicht mehr mit anzufangen.


Ich bedanke mich für die Antwort und den Link.

GreeTz, Imm0


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir leid, du musst das mitgelieferte DVI-Kabel nehmen, ansonsten wirst du kein Stereo erhalten, weil der Monitor nicht mit 120Hz laufen kann.


----------



## Imm0666 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dann werd ich das so machen, danke für die Antwort. Mit dem DVI kabel geht es ja auch einwandfrei, vom Bild tut sich da eh nichts. 

Gruß, Imm0


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

Imm0666 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich das so machen, danke für die Antwort. Mit dem DVI kabel geht es ja auch einwandfrei, vom Bild tut sich da eh nichts.


Auch Stereo?

Über den HDMI können halt die 120Hz nicht gefahren werden, die für Stereo nötig sind.


----------



## Imm0666 (1. Oktober 2009)

Mit Stereo meinen wir doch Beide den Sound oder irre ich mich da jetzt? Glaub fast ja .... 

Ich schaue mir besser die Fehlermeldung heute Abend noch einmal an.

Gibt ein Bild von der Meldung.

GreeTz, Imm0


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mit Stereo meint er die 3D-Darstellung.

In neueren HDMI-Versionen ist afaik auch Dual-Link möglich, also wäre die DVI-Pflicht hinfällig.


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe Asus haut bald sein 23' Full HD Modell auf den Markt (oder von miraus auch ein anderer Hersteller), ich will einfach nicht auf Auflösung und Diagonale verzichten

Ist das normal, dass das so lange dauert?


----------



## Imm0666 (1. Oktober 2009)

sorry 3D Stereo, ok!

Denke mal das die Fehlermeldung sich darauf bezieht das es eben über HDMI angeschlossen ist ... Bin ja später wieder zu hause dann schau ich nach.

Gruß, Imm0


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke mit Stereo meint er die 3D-Darstellung.
> 
> In neueren HDMI-Versionen ist afaik auch Dual-Link möglich, also wäre die DVI-Pflicht hinfällig.



HDMI seit 1.3 kann über 8 GBit/s übertragen, wärend Dual-Link DVI kaum über 7 kommt.
Allerdings macht HDMI das nicht mit Dual-Link, sondern mit einer höheren Frequenz, d.h. man kann aus einem HDMI Ausgang (ohne großen elektronischen Aufwand) kein Dual-Link-DVI-Signal erzeugen. Es bleibt bei Single-Link und der Takt dürfte durch den Monitor so limitiert sein, dass die Bandbreite nicht reicht.


----------



## Imm0666 (1. Oktober 2009)

Es läuft ja alles, und sogar sehr gut! Hab es jetzt über DVI angeschlossen, HDMI lass ich außen vor, und spiele nun 1a in 3D. 

Danke für die Antworten.

GreeTz, Imm0

P.S. Einen Screenshot gibt es nun nicht mehr, funktioniert ja nun alles bestens und so wie ich es wollte, und wie ich gelesen habe konnte es über das HDMI Kabel auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar. Dann wollte die Software ein Synckabel weil es dachte, du hättest eben einen dieser TFTs angeschlossen


----------



## Imm0666 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dann brauch ich also noch son Ding ... 

Zurück zum Thema: Ich kann die 3D Brille wirklich empfehlen vorallem weil es Spiele (ich spiele nur First Person shooter) die man schon durch hat eine wirkliche dicke Ecke interessanter macht. Spiele gerade stalker 1&2 (invasion mod bei Nr.1) und es macht wirklich spass, viel mehr spass als beim ersten mal, was ich so von Spielen sonst nicht kannte.

Ich bleib mal hier und euch erhalten, also freut euch doch ein wenig 

GreeTz, Imm0


----------



## Jason22 (25. November 2009)

Kann man das Laserviesier irgendwie ändern?
Mir gefallen die alle nicht


----------



## hardwarespider (22. August 2010)

Hab ne Frage. Würde eine Gainward Geforce GTX 460 GLH ausreichen um aktuelle oder neue Spiele (GTA 4, Mafia II, ...) in 3D halbwegs anständig spieln zu können. Welche Karte würdet ihr mir empfehlen (max.400€). Und kann ich PhysX trotzdem verwenden? Danke.


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2010)

Wenn man aktuelle Spiele mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen und 3D Vision spielen möchte gibt es genau eine GraKa, die ich empfehlen würde: die GTX 480

Die 460 sollte aber grundsätzlich ausreichen, man muss nur eben hier und da die Einstellungen herunterschrauben, ob und wie weit genau in welchem Spiel kann ich dir aber nicht sagen


----------



## kreids (22. August 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn man aktuelle Spiele mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen und 3D Vision spielen möchte gibt es genau eine GraKa, die ich empfehlen würde: die GTX 480



diesen teil kann ich nur bestätigen,nutzte selber das kit und befeuere das ganze mit 2x gtx470 also um richtigb flüssig zu zocken brauchste schon eine gtx480,wenn es nur en 19zoll monitor ist dann reicht auch eine gtx470.

mfg


----------



## cemo (22. August 2010)

Also ich ahbe eine GTX 470 OC und kann im 3D Spiele wie Metro usw nicht flüssig spielen, es muss eine 2. GTX 470 her dann klappt es


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. August 2010)

dx10 oder 11 ?


----------



## cemo (23. August 2010)

Sowohl als auch.. Es muss eine 2. her da das 3D System Hardware Süchtig ist und die Ganze Leistung um ca 50% weniger wird...


----------



## Pumpi (23. August 2010)

> Wenn man aktuelle Spiele mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen und 3D Vision spielen möchte gibt es genau eine GraKa, die ich empfehlen würde: die GTX 480



Genau so ist es !

Meine GTX 285 damals, ist komplett abgesoffen ! @ 1920x1080

Meine GTX 480 Nu, kann selbst einen mittelmäßig anspruchsvollen Titel wie Die Siedler7, weder mit allen Details noch mit richtig BQ versehen. Im 3D Modus versteht sich, sonst natürlich mit fast alles high (ich hasse Tiefenunschärfe und Wolken) und 16xQsAA.

Es ist mit der 480 also spielbar, aber immernoch verbesserungswürdig. 

Mich würd echt interessieren wie das bei den Konsolen laufen soll (480p) ?


----------



## cemo (23. August 2010)

Echt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das es auf der Playsi 3 laufen soll.. Es gibt ja ein 3D Update dafür


----------



## Kenneth (23. August 2010)

Ich bereue es nicht "nur" eine 470GTX gekauft zu haben. Spiel mit 1680x1050. Ich hab Aliasing aber generell aus oder auf 2x. Crysis kackt Levelweise aber noch ab. NfS Shift läuft super.


----------



## Jami (24. August 2010)

Also ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, ne GTX470 + ein Phenom X6 @ 3,7 Ghz reichen völlig aus, um so ziemlich jedes Spiel alles auf Max (außer antialiasing versteht sich) und in 3D zu zocken, bei ca. 30-35 fps und in FullHD. Also bei mir geht es.


----------



## iphone1 (4. September 2010)

Kann ich voll und ganz auch bestätigen. Ich habe mit einer Zotac GTX 470 amp keine Probleme mit 3D in höchsten Einstellungen (allerdings ohne AA) gehabt (Core i7-860@3,3) außer in Crysis und Crysis WH, aber die sind ja auch nicht "normal". Bei Mafia 2 (spiele ich gerade) ist die amp allerdings (auch) am Ende mit Apex auf hoch. Ohne Apex kein Problem. 

Noch ein Wort allg. zu 3D-Vision: Einfach nur genial, bin absolut begeistert und habe deshalb jetzt die 470 amp verkauft und bin auf ein Sli umgestiegen (2 Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC), was noch mal deutlich schneller ist. Tipp zu Einstellung bei Mafia 2 mit Apex auf hoch: In 2D ist es besser Sli zu deaktivieren und PhysX auf die 2. GPU zu legen (Benchmark 1920x1080 16AI, ohne AA, sonst alles auf max.: 41 fps).  Mit 3D sollte man allerdings Sli aktiviert lassen: 33,8 fps (läuft im Spiel aber ganz ok so mit 40 bis 60 fps)


----------



## Max_Relax (10. September 2010)

Hallo iphone1, mit deinem equipment kannst du mir sicher ein paar nützliche tips geben. Will mir einen neuen rechner in der i7-860 klasse mit GTX 470 zulegen. Da bei 3D vision und Apex die fps ja ziemlich in den keller geht, will ich ggf. auf SLI und/oder einer weiteren GPU für PhysX aufrüsten, entsprechend muss ich ein Mainboard mit 2-3 PCIe-Slots und Netzteil vorsehen.

1. wie hoch ist denn der fps-Zuwachs mit SLI bzw. PhysX auf die 2. GPU, also mit welchen fps läuft die GTX 470 bei mafia 2 in 2d und 3D?

2. Man leist bei SLI gibt es Mikroruckeln und Bildfehler und evt. Treiberproblemen, wären für mich echte Killerpunkte. Kannst du das objektiv bestätigen (Häufigkeit, Dauer, Intensität...) und wie ist dein subjektiver Eindruck (von tierisch - gar nicht störend). 

3. Kann man generel bei allen games zwischen SLI und PhysX für die 2. GPU auswählen (natürlich zwei identische GPUs vorausgesetzt). Wird das über die Treiber von NVIDIA bzw. des GPU boards eingestellt?

4. welche PCIe 2.0 x16 slots benutzt du (x16, x8, x4). Netzteilleistung?

5. bei den mainboards findet man keinen Hinweis auf NVIDIA's "PhysX-ready". Oder sind alle mainboards generel geeignet (zweiten PCIe slot vorausgesetzt) 

Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber du würdest mir damit enorm weiterhelfen.


----------

